# Air Filter (2015 Rogue) Caused Problem



## maggie2288 (Aug 12, 2018)

I decided to change my air filter on my 2015 Rogue. I noticed there were leaves in the case that holds the filter. Cleaned that out & installed new filter. Next time I drove it the car started bucking, engine light came on and then the car died. Had it towed to the dealer & when I told them I had installed a new air filter two mechanics looked at each other & went to check out my car. They said that there was a tiny leaf preventing the case to close tight, this produced a problem with the air mass flow sensor and that's why the car died. They did fix it for nothing, but told me how lucky I was that the air mass flow sensor did not get damaged, otherwise nothing would be covered under my warranty.

I'm not sure how a leaf was stuck in the case since I used a wet rag to clean the case before I inserted the new air filter.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What could have happened is after opening the filter case, some very fine debris may have entered the MAF "hot wire" area. The MAF "hot wire" is very fragile so if you ever decide to clean it, use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.


----------



## maggie2288 (Aug 12, 2018)

rogoman said:


> What could have happened is after opening the filter case, some very fine debris may have entered the MAF "hot wire" area. The MAF "hot wire" is very fragile so if you ever decide to clean it, use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.


Thanks for the quick response & information Rogoman. I believe I'll just let the dealer handle changing the air filter.


----------



## shanta (Feb 26, 2020)

do you want to know air purifire?


----------



## shanta (Feb 26, 2020)

click here...... Best Air Purifiers for Smoke and Weed UPDATED JAN 2020!/


----------

